# How do you take your oats?



## ActiveTom

Given oats are considered pretty useful in making up your complex carbs part of your diet amongst other things, I am wondering how people tend to have their oats.

I hear a lot of people talking about drinking oats, mixing it with protein, making porridge, or even then mixing protein into their porridge.

How do you drink your oats? Blended? Last time I checked, cold oats in cold water/milk dont exactly dissolve, so whats your method to get your oats every day?


----------



## cornish_celt

I've been married 10 years mate, I can only dream of gettin' me oats everyday! 

er...............Porridge!


----------



## M.A.S.

i dont drink milk so here it is how i do my porridge: cold mater, pinch of salt, cook it in the microwave then i add wheatgerm, sunflower seeds, apple or banana and spoon of set honey..tasty and nutritious breakfast, does it for me every morning with a nice cup of pure green tea! :hungry:


----------



## Gaz2405

If bulking then I throw them in with my shake and just neck them.

If I'm on cut then I have it as porridge in the morning or during the day with Bananna Pro - 6 or Whey as it feels like more of a meal that way.


----------



## llkevh

this is my breakfast more or less everyday- 1 scoop of extreme whey, 1 scoop of extreme pro 6, 2 scoops of oats, a hand full of raisons add water mix and microwave. i will sometimes add a handfull of almonds. it tastes like chocolate fruit and nut porridge.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927

I have mine as porridge, just poor over boiled water then stir let it sit while i have a shower and shave then add in pro6 and cinamon. Nice

Ground oats are good for pancakes, just add, whey and egg whites and some water and you can make a batter


----------



## splinter1466867924

Gaz2405 said:


> If bulking then I throw them in with my shake and just neck them.
> 
> If I'm on cut then I have it as porridge in the morning or during the day with Bananna Pro - 6 or Whey as it feels like more of a meal that way.


I use milk then microwave for a few mins then add in pro-6 etc.. after.

Doesn't mix so great I must confess, dry lumps etc..


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971

splinter said:


> I use milk then microwave for a few mins then add in pro-6 etc.. after.
> 
> Doesn't mix so great I must confess, dry lumps etc..


just turn the lumps over in the porridge, then stir, other wise the lumps just stay at the top. my ON casein mixes well, but my pro peptides does the same as pro 6 (lumps)


----------



## Brockyboy

I use instant oats like ready brek in my shakes saves blending

also make your own flap jack


----------



## London1976

I take my oats in the morning lol


----------



## ActiveTom

I usually have them in sugar-free museli with milk in the morning. during the day, I mix 1 scoop whey protein isolate with around 80g of oats into a pint of water and blend. I'm still perfecting the blend, I might need to slightly reduce the amount of oats to 70g to prevent the sludge forming at the bottom.


----------



## Dan_378

i have mine in morning after run 50-60g oats up too 275-300gs with the milk around 200ml. wack in microwave full power 2 mins stir at the 1 min ! bit of honey or jam ! yum!


----------



## aka

for me ready brek powder with water microwave (warm not hot) very liquid and drink

some times mix with whey but at the moment I'm having 5 poached eggs (half cooked still running) and a bowl of ready brek


----------



## johnreal

Hi,

i don't drink milk so here it is how i do my porridge: cold mater, pinch of salt, cook it in the microwave then i add wheatgerm, sunflower seeds, apple or banana and spoon of set honey.


----------



## AuburnMuscle

Ive heard stories that you can fold a egg in with your oats while there cooking.

I must try it one day but im too scared incase i start munching down raw yolk half way through.


----------



## anabolic_edition

80-100g Oats + 1or2 scoops Whey protein then add Milk 100-300ml and all of that in the microwave. I can also brake one egg on top of that, it need about 2 min in micro to cook well.


----------



## Arnold1466868006

Hey buddy I use my Oat's dissolving in milk and have some taste with my shake... It's really good one buddy, Wanna try it dude......???Oakland Personal Trainer


----------



## steveg

100g oats, 2 scoops of protein, 20g almond flakes, 50g blueberries, and mixed with 250-300g of liquid egg whites!! mmmmmmmmmmm lol


----------



## Flex

Im adding oats to my shake and then downing it, tastes great and i can take it with me.

Does heating the oats up reduce there effect ?


----------



## easyroller

yep i just throw mine in the blender:

2 scoops whey + 2 scoops oats + banana + milk + ice = goodness!

add some peanut butter if i feel like the extra calories!


----------



## Verne

oats...whey..chopped grapes..cinnamon or nutmeg...microwave...done


----------



## Abner29

I really like to make two recipes with the oats and they are my all time favorite

Oatmeal caramel white chips bar

caramel outlet chewies.


----------



## easyroller

Abner29 said:


> I really like to make two recipes with the oats and they are my all time favorite
> 
> Oatmeal caramel white chips bar
> 
> caramel outlet chewies.


^ recipe needed!!!!!!!!!! :hungry:


----------



## jim 7

I use a coffee bean grinder to ' grind ' my oats into a very fine powder that is easy to blend with my protein shake .Quick and easy.


----------



## softee

Verne said:


> oats...whey..chopped grapes..cinnamon or nutmeg...microwave...done


I LIKE IT a lot!:clap2:


----------



## The Trixsta

200ml Whole Milk - 100g Oats - 2 Scoops Pure Whey. Shake and drink. Thats me


----------



## Brockyboy

2 scoops oats, 2 scoops glucose, 1 scoop whey mix with 350ml milk in a shaker and drink repeat this 3x a day!


----------



## allbro75

Why the glucose mate, just out of interest.

Grind oats into powder then either dump in a shake or mix with boiling water and sprinkle some cinnamonor sweetner. A bit boring bit I'm a crap eater first thing.


----------



## Brockyboy

Allenb said:


> Why the glucose mate, just out of interest.
> 
> Grind oats into powder then either dump in a shake or mix with boiling water and sprinkle some cinnamonor sweetner. A bit boring bit I'm a crap eater first thing.


Extra calories man!..lol

And its ment to spike insulin levels


----------



## allbro75

I take it the insulin spike is to give you a bigger apetite or have I got it wrong. Did I not read in your journal that you were having 9 meals a day how many calories are you eating lol


----------



## Brockyboy

Allenb said:


> I take it the insulin spike is to give you a bigger apetite or have I got it wrong. Did I not read in your journal that you were having 9 meals a day how many calories are you eating lol


Haha yeah man its to increase my appetite some days I struggle to get all my meals in! at the mo I'm aiming for 3500calories


----------



## Gomera

I just pour a hot water and cover it. after a minute, its ready to eat already.


----------



## jakeyUK

I do it in two ways i got some rolled oats the ones you can get in a 2 kg bag and i would have them with milk and i spoon of sugar a small one i have a sweet tooth 

The other way i do it is put the oats in a blender and grind the down to a very fine powder and put a scoop in every shake i drink it tastes soooo good and very healthy too 

jakeyUK


----------



## Cathy the Chef

I really like those Scott's thick cut 'old fassioned' oats - at the mo I just mix with water and microwave for a minute - don't bother to sweeten etc. But I love oats soaked in yoghurt over night or made into pancakes (mix with eggs and milk and cottage cheese and fry like a pancake) - you can also use them instead of 1/2 the flour in cake recipes (I'm a chef so I like to experiment with food a lot!) or as flapjacks or in protein bar recipes. Occasionally I make my porridge super liquidy for a nice hot drink in the morning - flavoured with some protein or options hot chocolate for a treat!


----------



## LBREED

Oats in a bowl with a bit of cold water... Done! A bit boring I know but it suits me!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop

Water, microwave, liquid egg whites, whey...


----------

